
Cannabis reverses aging processes in the brain - smb06
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-05-cannabis-reverses-aging-brain.html
======
justboxing
> Memory performance decreases with increasing age. Cannabis can reverse these
> ageing processes in the brain. This was shown in mice by scientists at the
> University of Bonn with their colleagues at The Hebrew University of
> Jerusalem (Israel).

Directly contradicts previous reports of memory loss from extended Cannabis
use.[1]

Who do you believe? It's starting to sound like those 'studies' and 'research'
on coffee, eggs, wine, etc. 1 day it's good for you, another day, it kills
you.

[1] Source: See the first few results from reputed sources in this search =>
[https://www.google.com/search?q=cannabis+memory+loss](https://www.google.com/search?q=cannabis+memory+loss)

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Memory is pretty complicated, to the point where recalling memories makes them
labile, destroying connections is as important as making connections, there
are different processes underlying different types of memory, etc. So it's
possible all of these results are replicable in various contexts.

One thing that helps with biology papers is mentally substituting "performance
in our mouse model of memory" for memory, they are using some very specific
metric for memory in aged mice. It may be that this result doesn't hold true
for a different memory metric, in different animals etc.

Also, without reading the full paper it's unclear whether THC harms this type
of memory task memory in young mice, which could totally be true.

------
canoebuilder
Ha! Top notch work on the photo choice there!

~~~
mythrwy
Yes it is. Photo is hilarious.

------
jlizzle30
__Caution: wildly speculative theory __

I 've had a pet theory that hallucinogens have an effect on the brain
analogous to database refactoring. Users commonly report the experience of
mental schema breaking down and being reordered. Maybe older minds have
database tables with too many columns and need psychedelic experiences to
normalize their DB (ie. mental schema)?

